# Your best looking Betta?



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Out of all the Betta(s) you have which is the best looking?

Out of all my 4 Bettas my new one (still haven't decided on a name ugh I hate naming my bettas so hard) is so pretty!Im not sure if hes a half moon but he was labeled a butterfly at petco. He patrols his tank like a shark its so funny :lol:


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm a typical mommy.... I love all my babies the same! Lol


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

All of mine are the best, but I would have to choose Sardine. He is my oldest boy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have one male who is my most beautiful fish but I never catch him in full flare or colour with the camera. However, my Betta hendra male is probably equally as beautiful. His picture also tends to crop up a lot when people are discussing this species.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd have to say that Sam takes the cake for those of my boy's alive today. Out of all my fishes though, Rembrandt was the most handsome


Remmy was all fin and no body lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't decide between my three newest boys Misha, Blaine, and Angelus "Angel"

Angel is my platinum white SDeT
Misha is my blue/red/white marble HMPK
and Blaine is my white/blue marble HMPK

Note: Angel's tail isn't ragged, he just has spots of cellophane


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Guinevere is the prettiest female I've ever seen:


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok.. If I HAD to pick... I suppose I'd pick Finn... while he's not all sorts of super fancy in coloring, and "just red"... His coloring is just so rich and soft looking...
His fins remind me of Chiffon floating in water...


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I can't decide between my three newest boys Misha, Blaine, and Angelus "Angel"
> 
> Angel is my platinum white SDeT
> Misha is my blue/red/white marble HMPK
> ...


That betta in your avatar is so handsome!Im jealous 

I always wanted a HMPK but never had luck finding any at petco or petsmart.


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

I only have Ra since I can only have one tank no bigger than 10 gallons due to college but he is super gorgeous and I love him~ He doesn't like posing for pictures though, whenever I enter the room or I look at the tank too long he swims over to say hello at the top and refuses to flare and show off.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

yogosans14 said:


> That betta in your avatar is so handsome!Im jealous
> 
> I always wanted a HMPK but never had luck finding any at petco or petsmart.



That is Misha when I got him! Now his body is the solid blue.

if you don't mind shipping, try www.mnbettashop.com they have really good HMPK's, that's where Misha and Blaine came from.


----------

